# walkie talkies?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

wondering how many of you use radio's out hunting and what would be a good option? I never have cell reception and it was a hassle last year trying to meet up with our buddies who had an elk down.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes we pack them, use them occasionally when needed.


-DallanC


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

I highly recommend walkies.
Not only are they useful for hunting but they are also useful when camping or scouting if you go with other people. I have used mine for winter campouts when one of us leaves camp to look for firewood or goes exploring...I've also used it when in seperate cars since then you dont have to pull up along side them to tell them something.

Remember to bring extra batteries if you use them alot though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Seldom use them but when I do I have them on the "silent mode".

I should use them more often, something else to carry though.

Back east where there's cell phone reception almost everywhere, deer hunters are on their cell phones continually while hunting. kinda odd


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I use them, they are just another tool. And just like my other hunting tools you get what you pay for, the cheap ones are cheap for a reason.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

bowgy said:


> I use them, they are just another tool. And just like my other hunting tools you get what you pay for, the cheap ones are cheap for a reason.


which ones do you recommend?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm a little bias but I use the Motorola CP200's with the Temple Transducer headsets.

They are a little pricey but if you can find some good used ones at a local Motorola Dealer you might save some money, or EBAY but you will have to get them programmed. They can be programmed to the FRS or GMRS frequencies. But I also have my own frequency. They have a new digital version but they are more expensive. 

I have found out that the UHF talk better in the forest than the VHF.

In Salt Lake area you have Utah Communications and UCS Wireless that are Motorola Dealers, in Utah Valley you have Radio Communications Inc on State Street in Orem. In Southern Utah PM me.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Also if I didn't use the Motorola's I would look at the Garmin's with the built in GPS, I have used them on Youth Hikes and they seem to work well. Maybe not the range of the Motorola's.

Motorola CP200d is the new one out but I would look for used CP200 (without the d), since more and more are going digital there may be more in the used market.

http://www.motorolasolutions.com/en_us/products/two-way-radios/mototrbo/portable-radios/cp200d.html


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Make sure you aren't using channels or frequencies that require a license. Like GMRS etc.

But Yes, I always carry a radio.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

torowy said:


> Make sure you aren't using channels or frequencies that require a license. Like GMRS etc.
> 
> But Yes, I always carry a radio.


Yes, the FCC fines are heavy $8000.00 per day for operating on an unlicensed frequency. I have never seen anyone get a fine but a letter from the FCC with strong language not to do so, and I am sure if you didn't do what they say you would get hit with the fine.

GMRS requirements here: https://www.fcc.gov/encyclopedia/general-mobile-radio-service-gmrs

FRS requirements here: https://www.fcc.gov/encyclopedia/family-radio-service-frs

The CP200 radios will operate on too high of power for FRS use. However you can have them programmed for low power but that takes away the reason for buying the more expensive radios.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I use the Motorolas from Costco and have done for years, just be sure you make the button silent when transmitting so it doesnt make the loud beap. The Garmin Rinos are very nice, but they dont do you much good unless your hutning partners have them too and very expensive.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just buy a nice set...they come in sets of 2 or 4 radios...Motorola Talkabout radios. Buy the middle of the range...like the 350 series. They're all you'll ever need. $60-$100 will buy a great set of radios. Or...you can pick up good radios at pawn shops real cheap. Never buy commercial grade radios...waste of money for the average hunter.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Do not get one for fishing- I had two- I thought heck a buddy could fish one of a lake and I would start out somewhere else and just let the other guy know if it was good or not. After listening to his problems with his wife- his kids soccer games and the problems with the political system I pulled the battery and tossed it in the lake.


----------

